# Did I just get a FUGLY horse???



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Awwww, what a cutie, though (I love moose). I know back home we'd often find elk happily munching away on our hay.....cool and frustrating all at the same time.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha! I don't think he's fugly! I think he's rather cute. But then again, he's not eating my hay. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The horses were looking at the house like, 'HEY LADY!!! THERE'S A REALLY FUNKY LOOKIN' HORSE OUT HERE EATIN' OUR HAY! GET YOUR BUTT OUT HERE AND MAKE IT GO AWAY!' :rofl:


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

His head is so tiny compared to his body!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Reed is all "hey dude just cuz my thingie is broken doesn't mean you can come in here gettin all up in my girls"

Meanwhile everyone else is like "MOM THIS FUGLY THING IS STEALING OUR HAY!"


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Good luck finding a saddle to fit that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> The horses were looking at the house like, 'HEY LADY!!! THERE'S A REALLY FUNKY LOOKIN' HORSE OUT HERE EATIN' OUR HAY! GET YOUR BUTT OUT HERE AND MAKE IT GO AWAY!' :rofl:


I know! 
The whole I'm trying to scare him away, I'm waiting for some help. NNOOOO... Leave it to the owner with the broken leg and hip. Stupid ponies.
Momma came out later. I'm just glad she didn't as I pushed baby back down the trail. :shock:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, if momma had shown up earlier, you'd have been in for an unfortunately incident. Momma moose are MEAN! They go all Taxi Driver on your butt. YOU TALKIN' TO ME?! :hide:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Reed is all "hey dude just cuz my thingie is broken doesn't mean you can come in here gettin all up in my girls"
> 
> Meanwhile everyone else is like "MOM THIS FUGLY THING IS STEALING OUR HAY!"


LOL
He was more then curious to go see who this strange visitor was! If Reed was the picture of health, I'd have let him out to chase it off. I had a hard enough time. They came back three more times after this picture was taken. 

I had THOUGHT, what with my mares being food wh*ores, that they would be like "Uh huh, ain't gonna happen!" and teeth bare and chase him off and come back with his fur in their teeth.
OH NO. Not these courageous little steeds. :-|


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Kayella said:


> His head is so tiny compared to his body!!


He looks in darn good shape! He better, that's hella good hay!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's 'cause he was big, ugly and smelled funny! :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Nightside said:


> Good luck finding a saddle to fit that!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That would be a challenge! 
If I hand raised one.. I would... be very tempted.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm sorry but this is adorable and really just made my day.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Yeah, if momma had shown up earlier, you'd have been in for an unfortunately incident. Momma moose are MEAN! They go all Taxi Driver on your butt. YOU TALKIN' TO ME?! :hide:


VERY! All moose are evil. LOL
I had one go after my car. Literally made me reserve about a mile down my background before he gave up. Last time I honk at one to get it to move.

The other time I was riding out back with my old QH gelding and he got the funny idea that it'd be fun to try and cut momma and baby. Good thing he was quick and sure footed as he was brave! 

I'd have been making an hopping run and dive in with Reed. I wouldn't have even had my crutches to throw at her.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

xlionesss said:


> I'm sorry but this is adorable and really just made my day.


He is kinda cute, I will admit. He just really really REALLY needs to go eat someone else's hay!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is in good shape! Looks like he has been eating your hay for a while. Moose are impossible to spook have fun keeping him away!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry I have to say that while your new horse is cute, it IS fugly cute, don't you DARE be posting that you are breeding it later on in the season!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Great photos. I love moose! I would secretly like to have a big shoulder mount with large antlers so that I could dress him up for every holiday and fun events. They are so expensive though  I have been stalking estates, sales, and auctions for quite a few years looking for one.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Sorry I have to say that while your new horse is cute, it IS fugly cute, don't you DARE be posting that you are breeding it later on in the season!


He's already booked to half my mares!
$50 breeding fee special! :lol: :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> He is in good shape! Looks like he has been eating your hay for a while. Moose are impossible to spook have fun keeping him away!


Yeah, I know!
I'm thinking of building a scarecrow or something out there. 
Probably scare the sh*t out of all my horses. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> He's already booked to half my mares!
> $50 breeding fee special! :lol: :lol:


BYB, *sniff* good luck trying to get half papers on those


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> He's already booked to half my mares!
> $50 breeding fee special! :lol: :lol:


I have a beautiful dainty warmblood mare that needs to get some to chill her out. Sign me up! I think he would cross nicely with a Belgian Warmblood :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> BYB, *sniff* good luck trying to get half papers on those


LOL
Ah, I'll just pull mane off another horse... Fudge it all. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> I have a beautiful dainty warmblood mare that needs to get some to chill her out. Sign me up! I think he would cross nicely with a Belgian Warmblood :lol:


Definitely bring your Warmblood!
This guy is a SUPERB jumper prospect! :lol:


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Moose tracks in the snow!

I'm surprised you dont have more moose showing up. That hay looks rather appetizing


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Yeah, I know!
> I'm thinking of building a scarecrow or something out there.
> Probably scare the sh*t out of all my horses. LOL


Or your horses would eat it and then the moose would come back anyways and you would have wasted all that time building a scarecrow!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Just sit in the window with a shot gun... a couple shots will scare the crap out of them and hopefully they will never come back :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

NBEventer said:


> Just sit in the window with a shot gun... a couple shots will scare the crap out of them and hopefully they will never come back :lol:


Why not a good rifle, one good shot and he will never leave, but the freezer will be full:wink:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Why not a good rifle, one good shot and he will never leave, but the freezer will be full:wink:


That was my first thought but I didn't want to encourage moose hunting off season :lol: But we could all have a nice moose meat stew when we have our meet up... okay now I want moose meat.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, you are in HIS territory, aren't you?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok....I'm sitting in Mexico right now, pretty much being a vegetable while my husband goes zip lining...(I'd love to zip line, except its an hour boat ride, and no amount of medication helps me out of being sea sick!) anyway, your all talking about eating moose again......so I'm going back to my fugly piña colada and my fugly private beach with my fugly self! Moose meat - ack ack ack!!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ok....I'm sitting in Mexico right now, pretty much being a vegetable while my husband goes zip lining...(I'd love to zip line, except its an hour boat ride, and no amount of medication helps me out of being sea sick!) anyway, your all talking about eating moose again......so I'm going back to my fugly piña colada and my fugly private beach with my fugly self! Moose meat - ack ack ack!!!


Excuse you... why did you not take me with you? Thats it, i'm filing for divorce *stomps away*


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> Excuse you... why did you not take me with you? Thats it, i'm filing for divorce *stomps away*


Ok I want my half! Not the fugly half either!:lol:


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

We have moose here in montana, and our horses are scared to death of them. Not only seeing them, but if they smell them, they get all kinds of worked up. Why, I have no idea, I have ridden up on bears, deer, elk, cows, I have followed wolf. But the one thing that REALLY makes our horse go bug eyed is the Moose every time. Its almost funny, except when you are on a trail ride with ten kids and you cross paths with a moose and all the horses start look at other places they would rather be. Moose??


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Before we boarded our horses, we kept them with us. We had a huge stack of hay that was covered and well secured for the winter and overnight. Well, we ended up putting boards, the truck beside it, the woodpile beside, everything we could think of to keep the elk out. Yea, it didn't keep them out. We came back after all our hard work - hay was EVERYWHERE. It was scattered all down the road, up to the fence, down the hill, in the bed of truck. It took days to clean it up. Well the elk find one little scent of it and it's done. They hay is done. Haha!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Why not a good rifle, one good shot and he will never leave, but the freezer will be full:wink:


If I were an Indian I'd be all over him. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> Well, you are in HIS territory, aren't you?


Ha!
I'll be in HIS territory when HE pays the property taxed.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ok....I'm sitting in Mexico right now, pretty much being a vegetable while my husband goes zip lining...(I'd love to zip line, except its an hour boat ride, and no amount of medication helps me out of being sea sick!) anyway, your all talking about eating moose again......so I'm going back to my fugly piña colada and my fugly private beach with my fugly self! Moose meat - ack ack ack!!!


You know, I'm so not impressed with you right now.
I hope you cut your toes on a sea shell and the pina colada thingies make you sick. :evil: :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> That was my first thought but I didn't want to encourage moose hunting off season :lol: But we could all have a nice moose meat stew when we have our meet up... okay now I want moose meat.


Jerky!
I've been craving moose jerky. :lol:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Jerky!
> I've been craving moose jerky. :lol:


 
Ooo I could go for Moose jerky, we didn't get a tag last year. But a friend of ours got one however short of making us steaks one night there was no sharing lol. So no jerky for me *sob*


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

CowboyBob said:


> We have moose here in montana, and our horses are scared to death of them. Not only seeing them, but if they smell them, they get all kinds of worked up. Why, I have no idea, I have ridden up on bears, deer, elk, cows, I have followed wolf. But the one thing that REALLY makes our horse go bug eyed is the Moose every time. Its almost funny, except when you are on a trail ride with ten kids and you cross paths with a moose and all the horses start look at other places they would rather be. Moose??


It's funny how they do that. It must be the smell?
Where abouts are you in Montana? We hit up Lewistown not too long ago.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Ooo I could go for Moose jerky, we didn't get a tag last year. But a friend of ours got one however short of making us steaks one night there was no sharing lol. So no jerky for me *sob*


What's with people??
I was waiting for four people for moose jerky, and no one delivered.
I'm making an ultimatum, next year. I get moose jerky, so I call open season on those hunters.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> It's funny how they do that. It must be the smell?
> Where abouts are you in Montana? We hit up Lewistown not too long ago.


we are about an hour an a half south and west of Billings


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> You know, I'm so not impressed with you right now.
> I hope you cut your toes on a sea shell and the pina colada thingies make you sick. :evil: :lol:


Haha! Well if it makes you feel better, I missed out on my mule ride today!:-(

Just switched from piña coladas, to vodka ricki to Coronas......no chance of me getting sick:wink:

Although I must say, it's quite fun sitting here people watching on the beach......whoever invented the bikini forgot to add a warning label:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Haha! Well if it makes you feel better, I missed out on my mule ride today!:-(
> 
> Just switched from piña coladas, to vodka ricki to Coronas......no chance of me getting sick:wink:
> 
> Although I must say, it's quite fun sitting here people watching on the beach......whoever invented the bikini forgot to add a warning label:lol:


LOL
Well, if you brought hubby with you... I'm sure he can give you a ride later.. :wink: :lol:

In the meantime, I'm going to enjoy watching the bright snow, the horses pawing gently, the glistening snowflakes... Are YOU jealous yet, while you get all suntanny and risk skin cancer and... all that fun stuff. :-o


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> Well, if you brought hubby with you... I'm sure he can give you a ride later.. :wink: :lol:
> 
> In the meantime, I'm going to enjoy watching the bright snow, the horses pawing gently, the glistening snowflakes... Are YOU jealous yet, while you get all suntanny and risk skin cancer and... all that fun stuff. :-o


Oh quit with the sparkly glistening snow drama, I'm sure your horses are pooping bedazzles too!:lol: haha nope I'm in the shade watching all the whities burn to a crisp.....don't forget I was born and raised in NZ....had enough sun before I was the age of fifteen to roast a pig on a spit! 

Hahaha 'suntanny fanny'!!!!:lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

****. This is so funny! Poor horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What I want to know is how in the HELL a freaking MOOSE has a more refined, less hairy head than my gelding?!?!?!?!?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Oh quit with the sparkly glistening snow drama, I'm sure your horses are pooping bedazzles too!:lol: haha nope I'm in the shade watching all the whities burn to a crisp.....don't forget I was born and raised in NZ....had enough sun before I was the age of fifteen to roast a pig on a spit!
> 
> Hahaha 'suntanny fanny'!!!!:lol:


****
Try riding with THAT sunburn!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> What I want to know is how in the HELL a freaking MOOSE has a more refined, less hairy head than my gelding?!?!?!?!?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


****
Perhaps his pedigree is of the superior moose breeding. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> ****
> Perhaps his pedigree is of the superior moose breeding. :lol: :lol:


*Facepalm*

Giggle 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

LOL!! :lol: Too funny WS... The other day on the radio it was " Please watch out for the moose at the bottom of Abasand Hill" I just second glanced at the radio like "... WHAT?!" They are out and about I guess!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Horses are such sissies!!!
_Not_ as scary as the when we had our 4 (old herd) ground picketed in French Creek Horse camp, and a big bull buffalo, moving at about 3 mph down the main road right next to them. LOTS of snorts, my 30 lb dog wanted off her leash to attack...then changed her mind when we let her loose. Couldn't get close enough to unhook them--maybe didn't want to.
TOO funny--thanks for sharing!! Boy, that baby moose looks well fed.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

It's so.....UGLY O_O


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Fulford15 said:


> LOL!! :lol: Too funny WS... The other day on the radio it was " Please watch out for the moose at the bottom of Abasand Hill" I just second glanced at the radio like "... WHAT?!" They are out and about I guess!


LOL
Fort Mac is popular with Wildlife! I remember working there a few years ago (the year all the wildfires were going around up there) and a bear went into the loading docks at Wal-Mart and two more had to get tranq'd (or one was shot) after going into the suburbs.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Corporal said:


> Horses are such sissies!!!
> _Not_ as scary as the when we had our 4 (old herd) ground picketed in French Creek Horse camp, and a big bull buffalo, moving at about 3 mph down the main road right next to them. LOTS of snorts, my 30 lb dog wanted off her leash to attack...then changed her mind when we let her loose. Couldn't get close enough to unhook them--maybe didn't want to.
> TOO funny--thanks for sharing!! Boy, that baby moose looks well fed.


You're welcome! 
My Chihauhau's went to bark at it. The Pitbull looked at him and went to sleep in the hay. I know now where their loyalties lie. LOL


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> Fort Mac is popular with Wildlife! I remember working there a few years ago (the year all the wildfires were going around up there) and a bear went into the loading docks at Wal-Mart and two more had to get tranq'd (or one was shot) after going into the suburbs.


 
OMG!! I have heard so many stories but, funny enough, I have not seen much of anything after a year and a half here, only Foxes(LOTS!), a young Moose, and a Linx! Although, my mom has seen many wolves, bears, etc as she works an hour north of here!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ok....I'm sitting in Mexico right now, pretty much being a vegetable while my husband goes zip lining...(I'd love to zip line, except its an hour boat ride, and no amount of medication helps me out of being sea sick!) anyway, your all talking about eating moose again......so I'm going back to my fugly piña colada and my fugly private beach with my fugly self! Moose meat - ack ack ack!!!


Watch out







you maybe







and







now, but we are sending







your way


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Watch out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bahaha! I'm kind of doing the whole 'all by myself' thing now while hubby's out adventuring! No sun bathing for me, just eating meat in the restaurant looking like some super confident loner travelling commando!! Going to relax in my room with a book and a Corona......

Wow, taking a taxi here in Mexico is 'fun'......'good brakes, good horn, good luck!'........weeeeeeeeeee vamonos!!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There was deer in hay shed this morning, but they were cute! Still I consider them rats with hooves!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> No sun bathing for me, just eating meat in the restaurant looking like some super confident loner travelling commando!


You are going commando in a restaurant :shock:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> You are going commando in a restaurant :shock:


Hahahahahaha! Well it's hot here in Mexico:lol: although we may have differing ideas of what commando is:wink: it's freaking winter here.....it's 32oC!!!!!!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> Bahaha! I'm kind of doing the whole 'all by myself' thing now while hubby's out adventuring! No sun bathing for me, just eating meat in the restaurant looking like some super confident loner travelling commando!! Going to relax in my room with a book and a Corona......
> 
> Wow, taking a taxi here in Mexico is 'fun'......'good brakes, good horn, good luck!'........weeeeeeeeeee vamonos!!!!


 
I think we need a thread on drunk posting on HF. I think Muppetgirl should start it...:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

wetrain17 said:


> I think we need a thread on drunk posting on HF. I think Muppetgirl should start it...:lol:


Last time I did that I started a HUGE fight. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> Hahahahahaha! Well it's hot here in Mexico:lol: although we may have differing ideas of what commando is:wink: it's freaking winter here.....it's 32oC!!!!!!


I was thinking







rather than


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Last time I did that I started a HUGE fight. LOL


 
See, it was entertaining!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh, man... my thread is officially tainted.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

wetrain17 said:


> See, it was entertaining!


It was for me! :lol:
I dunno if other's had such fun, though. LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I was thinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well......I've be known to forget my grutts!! Haha you all have a new word!! I meant commando in the singular Rambo type sense:wink: No new thread for me, not drunk, too early for that!!! 

WS - bet you started a big fight, and I bet you were kicking and booting too...:wink:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Oh, man... my thread is officially tainted.


Doesn't this always happen!! :wink: we're only discussing my underwear:wink: or lack thereof!:wink:


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Hold on, I'll get this back on topic


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Do you have a dog who sheds a lot? or know someone you can get dog fur from? Scattering the dog fur around your fence line is said to keep deer away, don't know why it wouldn't work for moose, they're like northern deer right


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> Hold on, I'll get this back on topic


Fugly moose grutts!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Breella said:


> Do you have a dog who sheds a lot? or know someone you can get dog fur from? Scattering the dog fur around your fence line is said to keep deer away, don't know why it wouldn't work for moose, they're like northern deer right


LOL
Well, my Chihauhau's shed quite a bit but that would take some time to spread their fur around 160 acres. :shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Doesn't this always happen!! :wink: we're only discussing my underwear:wink: or lack thereof!:wink:


I bet you got this going in the background too, don't you?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Well......I've be known to forget my grutts!! Haha you all have a new word!! I meant commando in the singular Rambo type sense:wink: No new thread for me, not drunk, too early for that!!!
> 
> WS - bet you started a big fight, and I bet you were kicking and booting too...:wink:


LOL
I got too drunk and stopped posting eventually but other's sure got all uppity. 

Grutts! Makes me think of grits and guts. :?
LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Breella said:


> Do you have a dog who sheds a lot? or know someone you can get dog fur from? Scattering the dog fur around your fence line is said to keep deer away, don't know why it wouldn't work for moose, they're like northern deer right



Hang on, someone is trying to get us back on topic










mmmmm Chocolate


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL! Thats too funny!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG :rofl:, you guys kill me.

I must admit, though, that moose does look tasty. I've always wanted to try moose meat but, alas, there are no moose in Texas .


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

We got a brave soul! Our 20 year old Morgan mare decided to brave the visitors, who once again showed up tonight.
Can you guys spot them both? LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

smrobs said:


> OMG :rofl:, you guys kill me.
> 
> I must admit, though, that moose does look tasty. I've always wanted to try moose meat but, alas, there are no moose in Texas .


C'mon up for a visit! Everyone always says that Alberta is like the Texas of Canada. :lol:


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

They are peeking from behind the trees!

And this thread made me ****! Brave horsies you have *giggles*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This thread has been my entertainment for the afternoon...thanks, guys ;-). Too funny


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

BBBCrone said:


> They are peeking from behind the trees!
> 
> And this thread made me ****! Brave horsies you have *giggles*


LOL
I know! They'd peek from behind fences, trees, and shelters but wouldn't go closer.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

It is so cute! Or at least it's face is...and it's tail... :-D Has anyone castrated one of these and used it for a riding/draft animal? Or are they just really ornery, testicles or not?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

grayshell38 said:


> It is so cute! Or at least it's face is...and it's tail... :-D Has anyone castrated one of these and used it for a riding/draft animal? Or are they just really ornery, testicles or not?


Way back when, a gentleman had tamed two of them used them for ridng and pulling logs to build part of the town. I'll take some pictures next time I go in and show you - they have all them all harnessed up. Really cool!


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

Those are great shots!! You know somethings up when ALL the horses are looking in the same direction! LOL


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not going to lie, I think I almost suffocated from laughing so hard at this.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Probably the funniest thing I have seen! I love moose


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Has anyone ever heard stories of people breaking in a moose?


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Nightside said:


> Good luck finding a saddle to fit that!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


****!!! You may have a hard time fitting a saddle, but I bet the moose would make one hell of a hunter/ jumper!!! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

soenjer55 said:


> I'm not going to lie, I think I almost suffocated from laughing so hard at this.


Death by HorseForum? I wonder if that's a first... LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NeighAngel said:


> Those are great shots!! You know somethings up when ALL the horses are looking in the same direction! LOL


Absolutely!
And it was my coming three year old that would jump all of a sudden, and that was it - everyone was high tailing it, tails over their backs and snortin'. 
Far as the fence, anyway, cause the moose was blocking their main exit. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

smguidotti said:


> Has anyone ever heard stories of people breaking in a moose?


one of my previous replies.  



> Way back when, a gentleman had tamed two of them used them for ridng and pulling logs to build part of the town. I'll take some pictures next time I go in and show you - they have all them all harnessed up. Really cool!


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


>


Too cute (shakes head), why do (some) animals have to be so cute?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thankfully, my mares are deciding to he isn't too cute! 
Him and Momma came back again this AM, but two of the Morgans finally said enough was enough and chased them off. LOL


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Thankfully, my mares are deciding to he isn't too cute!
> Him and Momma came back again this AM, but two of the Morgans finally said enough was enough and *chased them off*. LOL


 I would have loved seeing them chasing the moose.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> I would have loved seeing them chasing the moose.


If they come back tomorrow I'll try and get a video.


----------



## Twingreen8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks like Duldey form Harry Potter.


----------



## megm5441 (Mar 7, 2011)

I had to do some research, never thought of moose in harness. Anyway, here is a link to google images: Moose Working


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

That's the first time I've ever seen a moose  I had to stare at it for a while going 'What IS that?' before I read on.

Riding a moose! That's hilarious! I'd like to see the saddle too. It would look REALLY deformed...and...and...

*goes to work out what a moose saddle actually WOULD look like...*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think this is a real photo and has not been photoshopped, but I won't say 100% either way. I wonder what their gaits would be like to ride. They look a bit rough LOL.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Haha that's too funny. Our resident moochers and horse abominations are deer of course. 

Kinda reminds me of the movie Princess Mononoke. Except I think he rode an elk?


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Honestly, this is the first time i've ever seen a photo of a moose/ seen one. How intriguing a creature it is.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Tayz said:


> Honestly, this is the first time i've ever seen a photo of a moose/ seen one. How intriguing a creature it is.


They are interesting! And tasty. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I think this is a real photo and has not been photoshopped, but I won't say 100% either way. I wonder what their gaits would be like to ride. They look a bit rough LOL.


That is awsome!
Look at the shoulder angle... Probably be like riding a frieght train! Or my sister's mare. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Chokolate said:


> That's the first time I've ever seen a moose  I had to stare at it for a while going 'What IS that?' before I read on.
> 
> Riding a moose! That's hilarious! I'd like to see the saddle too. It would look REALLY deformed...and...and...
> 
> *goes to work out what a moose saddle actually WOULD look like...*


LOL
It's funny when you think that something so common to us is so unreal for someone else. 
I imagine in Australia they see Kangaroo on the side of the road like we do deer. lol


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Bahahaha my horses would probably kill themselves trying to get away from it. How in the works is it not ruining your fencing? We have a 300lb hefa of a pony that demolishes our's at least once a week..


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DrumRunner said:


> Bahahaha my horses would probably kill themselves trying to get away from it. How in the works is it not ruining your fencing? We have a 300lb hefa of a pony that demolishes our's at least once a week..


Actually, they are VERY nimble. He steps over our.five foot fence like we walk up steps. 
Going by horse size, he will probably finish about 19hh. They're big!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You don't realize quite how big until you come barreling around a corner on a road in the foothills, just on twilight, and suddenly realise that there is a bull moose in the road, and you are in a rental car and not your big truck. They are indeed VERY large.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my! That is crazy. I wouldn't want any part of trying to shoo him away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, what a cute little ******! I want to train a moose to ride! Amazing pics, WS =)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I've heard (granted never seen one in real life, but...) that an average moose will get to about 7' at the shoulders.

When I go out and look at John and imagine a critter a full foot taller than him, it makes me want to piddle in my pants LOL.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Actually, they are VERY nimble. He steps over our.five foot fence like we walk up steps.
> Going by horse size, he will probably finish about 19hh. They're big!


Ya driving out of Fort McMurray once (not long after I moved to Canada) I said to my husband 'oh look at that horse running, he looks scared' and as we drove closer it was a HUGE moose! Seriously, when it made it to the fence it just stepped over!!! If you hit one in a little car, you take it's legs out and it's body goes straight through the windshield.......my BIL had that happen, his car was full of entrails and the hair from the moose ended up going right in and under the skin on his face!!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I don't have any moose where I live. But saw plenty when I went to Maine last summer. I have to say I was a little overwhelmed by the size and wasn't too comfortable seeing moose tracks in the mud when I turned back on my hike when there wasn't any tracks in that spot not 10 minutes before. Seeing one when you're in a car is one then, but coming across one on foot is not something that is high up on my bucket list. 

@ Muppetgirl-glad to see you're back to making coherent and logical posts. Thought we lost you for a second while in Mexico :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I just took on 3 doe in my hayshed. I won, I had a pitchfork!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Plenty of moose (mooses? Meese? Mice?) around here... Funny, went snowmobiling with an Aussie guide and he stopped and pointed at jackrabbit tracks and was fully convinced that they were moose tracks, and that they have giant feet that are able to keep the moose on top of the snow....
Sigh.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Plenty of moose (mooses? Meese? Mice?) around here... Funny, went snowmobiling with an Aussie guide and he stopped and pointed at jackrabbit tracks and was fully convinced that they were moose tracks, and that they have giant feet that are able to keep the moose on top of the snow....
> Sigh.


BAHAHA!!
A Jesus moose! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

waresbear said:


> I just took on 3 doe in my hayshed. I won, I had a pitchfork!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I took my cane out there today. Threw frozen horse poop at mom. 
I wasn't quite as brave with Momma as I was with just baby...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ya driving out of Fort McMurray once (not long after I moved to Canada) I said to my husband 'oh look at that horse running, he looks scared' and as we drove closer it was a HUGE moose! Seriously, when it made it to the fence it just stepped over!!! If you hit one in a little car, you take it's legs out and it's body goes straight through the windshield.......my BIL had that happen, his car was full of entrails and the hair from the moose ended up going right in and under the skin on his face!!


That is so gross. LOL

I came across an accident where a little Dodge Neon hit a moose. It literally almost ripped the car in half. Both people were killed. Moose too. 
Ugly, ugly scenario when it comes to moose vs car. 
Soon as I have extra money, I'm getting a big *** bumper on my truck. LOL


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Twas on my news feed just moments ago with the title "Alaskan Clydesdale"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

That is neat!
Could you imagine getting head bunted by one of those things? :shock:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That rack could hold extra wood or you even pack the chainsaw up there, very practical!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> That is so gross. LOL
> 
> I came across an accident where a little Dodge Neon hit a moose. It literally almost ripped the car in half. Both people were killed. Moose too.
> Ugly, ugly scenario when it comes to moose vs car.
> Soon as I have extra money, I'm getting a big *** bumper on my truck. LOL


*pats chrome roo guard on her truck*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I think this is a real photo and has not been photoshopped, but I won't say 100% either way. I wonder what their gaits would be like to ride. They look a bit rough LOL.


Hm... weak looking pasterns, severe sickle hock, longish canon bones, very straight shoulder, shark fin withers, his neck is much too short and his back looks long and weak. Not fond of his hip either. Cute expression, but overall, I wouldn't buy. :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Soon as I have extra money, I'm getting a big *** bumper on my truck. LOL


You can buy a bumper for big asses?


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> It's funny when you think that something so common to us is so unreal for someone else.
> I imagine in Australia they see Kangaroo on the side of the road like we do deer. lol


Haha not in the city or the suburbs but you do see wallabies (mini kangaroos) when you get hobby-farm/semi rural. We see wallabies all the time trail riding.

Year 9 camp, we camped for a week (yuk rain) and went to our tents after dinner one night to see wallaby going through our things o.o it was very cute though.

And there was a wallaby which stood and stared at me while I did my business in a bush. And it WOULDN't leave.

We saw lots of wombats too and had to stop for a goanna to cross the track (it was 1m + and we didn't feel like getting mauled lol.) 

Plus lots of lovely snakes and spiders...the female sydney funnelweb is the most venomous in the world. There would be a couple of tens of them in our backyard, we just never see them. I found one in a pool once, thought it was a leaf and swam down to investigate because it was blowing bubbles, came up gasping the leaf was ALIVE o.o scary stuff. \

ff topic:

OK, back to moose (plural mooses? Moosi? Meese??)

ETA Soenjer - I don't think I would either...


----------

